# Yeti tub for use as bait well.



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

I own a small panga skiff that has no bait well. I've used an old cooler with a bubbler but the bait seems to die from the heat. Any thoughts as to possible cost vs. benefit of buying a yeti tub with lid for this purpose?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

camp said:


> I own a small panga skiff that has no bait well. I've used an old cooler with a bubbler but the bait seems to die from the heat. Any thoughts as to possible cost vs. benefit of buying a yeti tub with lid for this purpose?


I've used standard yeti coolers with 12v double-bubbler with good success. You HAVE to manually swap the water out every once in a while, though.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.keepalive.net/tanks.htm
or
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/12573/Engel-Live-Bait-Cooler-with-Aerator-BC-30.html


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I too do not have a built in tank in my boat and I have a couple of options based on what type of bait you use. What are you trying to keep alive, shrimp, mud minnows, mullet, pogies, white bait or what combination?


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Viking1 said:


> I too do not have a built in tank in my boat and I have a couple of options based on what type of bait you use. What are you trying to keep alive, shrimp, mud minnows, mullet, pogies, white bait or what combination?


 White bait is the bait that I have had the worst luck keeping alive. Shrimp is less of a problem.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

bobber said:


> http://www.keepalive.net/tanks.htm
> or
> http://www.austinkayak.com/products/12573/Engel-Live-Bait-Cooler-with-Aerator-BC-30.html


thanks for the link.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

This is what I built for white bait and menhaden. http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11649&p=85064&hilit=hose+diverter#p85064 The first tank I built was in a square cooler. It worked okay but delicate fish like white bait will get stuck in the corner and die. So what I did was get an old round chemical tank (you can buy them new online for around $60) and put the same apparatus on it to circulate the water. If you go to this link and go to the 3rd and 4th photo you will see the round tank http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=27612&p=213526&hilit=hose+diverter#p213526

Good luck with your project whatever you decide to do! Post some pictures of what you end up doing.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

With your cooler / bubbler, You have to freeze a bunch of water bottles, catch the menhaden and then drop a frozen water bottle in ever hour or so. If you keep the water in the 50-60F range it does 2 Things: it increases the saturation of oxygen and decreases the fishes consumption of it. Cold water will add several hours to the life of the bait.

And no need for the yeti.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

This would be much cheaper and then throw in some ice packs in or throw a blanket/towel over it to keep it shaded.


http://www.discountmarinesupplies.c...MuM1CQdpDdWrs5qrNF9W5D7AyGRbXsV_rkaAiHC8P8HAQ

Also make sure you have the appropriate sized pump.


----------

